# Alternative to Paypal..... *register and get $25*...



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 22, 2005)

Found this on another board I frequent. Thought to share it (especially the $25 in the account!)

Looking for an alternative to paypal? don't have a credit card? check out greenzap. Although it doesn't open 'til june, if you pre-register now you'll automatically get $25 to spend when it opens. it only takes seconds to sign up, and best of all, it's free! in addition to that, you get $5 for every referral you make.



Here's the Link.

And yes, that is my referal ID.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Kerry! I heard about this. It almost sounded too good to be true so I didn't sign up for it at the time. I did a google search and found alot of board that suspect this is a scam. I'm not sure what to think.

Can anyone verify that this is for real?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Jessica!

I found a very informative but LONG thread on scam.com where folks had this same concern:

http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?t=2190&page=1&pp=10

Pages 2-5 are the informative ones.

Looks legit from some of the names associated with it. We'll see how it pans out.


----------



## larryjf (May 10, 2005)

Any company that's not well known like PayPal customers will hesitate to give their credit card #'s to.

If you have an SSL connection on your server it is sometimes better to set up a shopping cart on your own site. 


[Edited on 5-10-2005 by larryjf]


----------

